# Live mealworms vs freezedried mealworms



## hedgehog3333 (Nov 7, 2010)

Is there a differance in the nutritional value? Do hedgehogs enjoy onw kind more than another?

Thanks!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm not sure about nutritional value between the two, but I do believe its said that freezedried can cause constipation. I would think a hedgehog would enjoy 'live' just because its more natural to them to eat a squirming mealworm versus a dead one.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Ive heard that eatting to many freeze dried mealworms may cause impaction but thats the only warning I ever remember hearing on them. Some people don't really like the smell of them because they can have a strong smell in the can. Besides that though you can always try them out, some hedgies will love them and some won't so its just the luck of the draw  I feed mine the live ones and haven't ever had any problems with them except making sure to move my hand fast enough after putting them in the cage lol


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I've fed freeze dried mealworms for year, only a few at a time, with no problems. I also feed live mealworms but have a few hedgies that just won't touch a live mealie but will eat the freeze dried ones. Others will eat the live ones and won't touch the freeze dried ones. If you feed the freeze dried ones make sure you only feed a couple at a time.


----------

